# From Speedplays to Look Keo Blades....



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

OK, the only pedals I have ever used since the mid-1990's have been the Speedplay X types. I have two sets of the X/1 and a set of the X/2. I have sent the X/1's to Speedplay for rework a couple of times over the years. No complaints, but don't have anything to compare them with until.....my 695 purchase.
As most know the 695 frame set is a "system", the system comes with cranks, stem, cables/housing, pedals, cleats. The pedals looked cool & the cleats were simple. So on the last couple of my solo rides, I gave the Look Keo Blade pedals a try.
I have DMT speedplay specific shoes, but an older pair of Adidas Adistar with the Look cleat hole pattern....(also, just purchased a pair of Sidi Ergo 3's.)
I never thought a pedal system would feel that much different. It seems the weight/force is more evenly distribued onto the sole of the shoe. That is once I get clipped in. I'm used to the simplicity of the clipping into the speedplays, i.e. clip in on either side of the pedal. Also, I noticed with the Look's I must make sure the front of the cleat is postioned right, then snap the back in....is that correct?
I did one or two "no look" clip-ins yesterday, and I think I may get used to them with a little more practice. But for the must part I still had to look down to rotate the pedal slightly.
Also, the stack height increased, so I may have to move my seat up 2-3mm, it that about right?
Did others go thru a learning curve when they changed to Look Keo pedals, or other similar Look pedals?


----------



## WR74 (May 3, 2012)

I came off shimano type pedals (granted they are closer to the LOOK's than the SP's), and can't think about using anything else. I have had a few slips when the pedal was not right side up, but it gives me a nice broad platform.


----------



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

I've been riding my Speedplays Zeros for about 2 years now. And almost on a daily basis. Then came the decision to get the 695 iPack and the prospect of getting and learning another set of pedal system scares me. :yikes:

But I've read it several times on several other forums that the Blade's design and the Zed2 design complements each other, and the bike mechanic actually told me that its not actually to difficult to clip on.... well... its not entirely a lie nor is it entirely true.... 

With the speedplays, its just place the foot over the pedal press hard and Go! Its engageable both ways, so its darn convenient! 
With the Keo... there is actually another action required and that is, you need to locate where the access point is, and then insert the tongue (or lip) edge and clip on. When you get the position rite, the Keo takes alot less effort... But the problem is... you can only engage is on one side, if you miss it.. you'll be fumbling to 'flick' the pedal to get the correct orientation... hassle! And dangerous not to mention irritating the riders at the back... :cryin:

Disengaging the speedplays are alot easier though...
I am still having a tough time disengaging the Keo, because sometimes it so easy and take less effort, and other times, I have to yank my foot out.. not sexy! :nono:

Anyway, like any skill, its just a matter of time and loads of practise to get used to it. 

I used to get all fired up and loyal to speedplays, but they do need a higher level of maintenance and they cleat system tends to wear out faster than other systems and you really need to have covers. With the Keo, its alot easier to walk around the coffee shop with it... I think I'll just leave the Keo with one bike and the speedplay on the other.. for now.


----------

